# Best Trading Business and Trending Business in Dubai & Emirates



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to have your suggestions, feedback top open a new business in Dubai, please guide what are the best trading business and also other trending business in the market. 

Your help will be greatly appreciated. 

Also many thanks in advance. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

what percentage of the profits do we get to give away our proprietary ideas for free?


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

First we for the idea so i can evaluate if it worth some pennies or not


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sub0 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to have your suggestions, feedback top open a new business in Dubai, please guide what are the best trading business and also other trending business in the market.
> 
> ...


Why don't you tell us what YOU think are the best trading businesses currently in Dubai based on what you have researched and then we will give you our feedback and suggestions.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Perfume seems to sell well in Dubai - judging by the smells in lifts - plenty of opportunity to sell more!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aech (Sep 4, 2014)

The business should be inline in the area of expertise or things that you love to do, otherwise you will not be successful. Its good to do the things that you love so you will enjoy what your doing


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Friends Trading means "any legal product trading"

So question was simple: "what are the trending products in trading business?"

Any advise pls


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Perfume seems to sell well in Dubai - judging by the smells in lifts - plenty of opportunity to sell more! Cheers Steve



You understood what i was actually asking for. Will take that in the list. But do you know where we can find potential suppliers ? Can we get bulk deals from Jebel Ali? Or maybe any other port. 

I have heard you can buy and resell from Jebel Ali port directly. Not sure how it is done there.


----------



## antoniex101 (Nov 25, 2014)

hi 
i am planning to start a business in Dubai

please share


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

antoniex101 said:


> hi
> i am planning to start a business in Dubai
> 
> please share


Congratulations.
Please share the profits.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I love these posts. Almost as much as newish posters answering random questions from 3 years ago. Maybe more.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

I wonder how many billionaires began with a crass question on a forum? Let me think...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

All great businesses start with an idea.

How many viable businesses start with no idea?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I want to have lunch.

Don't know what to have for lunch.

Kindly share your views and ideas.


----------



## kribesh (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't think so any special business is currently trending in Dubai. But, as Steve Solar said, perfume seems to sell well there.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

kribesh said:


> I don't think so any special business is currently trending in Dubai. But, as Steve Solar said, perfume seems to sell well there.


This....



Mr Rossi said:


> I love these posts. Almost as much as newish posters answering random questions from 3 years ago. Maybe more.


----------

